# fake rocks...



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

bored at work, i was browsing the internet and came across this site:

http://www.fauxrock.com/index.php

under the products section, click on the fractured rock panels... that is what i am interested in...

anybody ever heard of this company, or even bought stuff from them... they are based in oregon, so if any of you are from oregon, and know of this company, let me know what you think...

i don't know a whole lot about them yet, still trying to read up on there site about them... are the rocks safe for fish, ect... s tuff like that... i did find under FAQ's, this:

"Can I put fish, snails or water plants in the ponds?

Yes, but only under certain conditions. As with any aquatic setting, there are up front and ongoing treatments or conditions required to create and maintain biological harmony. "

i am going to be getting an email of the catolog and other stuff, but i figured i would jump on here and see what people know about this stuff...

let me know what you know, if anything...
thanks.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Since it fits together with nuts and bolts, it sounds like stainless steel or nylon would have to be used to make it safe, and the coatings and dyes would have to be selected as fish safe. Fiberglass tape, aquarium sealant, and waterfall foam might be alternatives to bolts.

Concrete, polyurethane, and other materials may be more common than fiberglass. They tend to have an advantage of strength over fiberglass, but that all depends.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

ya, i really have no idea about this stuff... just seems like if it IS SAFE, then it might be a cheaper alternative to the BTN modules... some people like me, who really have no time to make a background, this might be good...

i did get some info on the stuff, but nothing says anything about fish...

i was hoping to get more repsonses on this, but who knows, it's only been a day...

if i were to buy one, and stick in water, would i be able to tell through the water parameters if it is safe for fish, or would i have to sacrifice a fish to see if it survives... i would really hate to have to buy a cichlid/ or any fish for that matter, as a test subject... that is just not my thing...

would there be any way around that somehow to tell if the panels are safe or not...

thanks


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

just updating this post back to the top, hoping someone reads this and knows about this stuff.


----------



## zackdmb (Feb 28, 2007)

why don't you contact the manufacturer and inquire as to whether or not they would be toxic if used in a pond/aquarium application? Since they are for outside use this would seem like a reasonable question.


----------



## zackdmb (Feb 28, 2007)

why don't you contact the manufacturer and inquire as to whether or not they would be toxic if used in a pond/aquarium application? Since they are for outside use this would seem like a reasonable question.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i have talked to people there, and they say that it is suitable for ponds and such, but i am still leary... i am sure they don't run tests with tanks and fish and see if the fish die... they just say they have sold these rocks to like aquariums and schools, and they assume they are putting them in their aquariums, and have not had anyone call back and complain... that is all they tell me... i am gonna buy one i think hopefuuly soon, and run my own tests, but i just figured i would see if anyone has done that yet and save me the hassle of ordering it... i hate to spend $50 for it, if it is not gonna work and someone knows that already...


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Is one of those rocks $50 :-?


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

well, it all goes by square feet... they charge $8 a square foot... plus they are shipping from oregon, and if the package gets too large, then they have to ship freight, which is even more than like fed-ex... they told me about $20 for a 2'x2' box through fed-ex... seems like it can get pretty expensive, but no where close to the BTN modules... and for someone like me, who has a 16 month old running around the house, i don't have time to make one... thinking this might be a good alternative.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

There is a company in Strongsville Ohio on Prospect Rd. that makes a fake rock, but I don't know what it is made from. Might be cheaper to pick up than pay shipping from the west coast. The name is something like "Durock".


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

i'll have to look that up and see if i can find it... never heard of it, but i would rather be able to look in person at the peices to purchace, rather than just looking at a picture... thanks for the info...


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

well, i have not been able to find anything on the web about "Durock" or anything similar...

however, browsing around trying to find that, i stumbled across a company called "Cleveland rock and tile"... i guess it is just this guy who does a lot of subcontracting, doing tile work for commercial jobs, but on the side he also does backgrounds and big aquarium jobs...

he stopped out at my work today and showed me a small sample... looks like the same thing other companies use, just a special fiber concrete... looked good, and being only about 15 minutes from my house, i am gonna be going to look at 3 samples he has done... and hopefully talk him down a bit in price, but his initial price he told me was $100... i am gonna try for $50, hoping to get around $75 in the end... i think it'll be worth having something done, and just trying to figure a way to get it into my existing tank...

that'll be the best part... it is heavy enough to sink, but i just don't know if it would or not... may just float, then i am back to sqaure one... oh well, worth a shot for now...


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah, I know Durock does not have a website or anything. They are just north of Westwood on the east side of Prospect in Strongsville.


----------

